# Pee Post?



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone ever hear of this, or use it? 
Simple Solution Pee Post - Lawn Repair - Clean Up/Stain & Odor Control - PetSmart

Seems like a good idea, but it didn't get very good reviews. However I'm not sure how many of them tried with puppies or tried to retrain older dogs where to pee after they have a set place?

I think I might try it...it does come with a money back guarantee why not? :huh:

Just wondered if anyone had success with it. I am glad, Nelson is finally starting to lift his leg outside. But he goes in strange places, like on the grass around the edging of the yard that is taller, and around the air conditioner. So I feel like he has no good place to "lift" in the yard. So I was hoping maybe this would encourage him to do it in one spot and get the leg lifting thing going!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A planter or a 2 liter soda bottle would do the same thing. I prefer the planter as it looks quite nice in the yard.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

My friend friend has a Chihuahua who uses their garden Gnome. a hard plastic elf.......they renamed the Gnome PETE.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter pees on a set of trees in the middle of our backyard and when he can't get to that because its raining or the grass is too high (bad husband!) he pees on the edge of our front steps. In the winter we make a snowbank and he pees on that. I say teach your pup to pee on the bird bath (if you have one) or buy a planter or something that will look nice in your yard. We thought about buying a fake hydrant for fun but couldn't find one we liked


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well the pee post, is supposedly supposed to have that phermone smell in it or on it or something like the Wee Wee pads have to get them to go on it. So its not just like any old yellow stick in the grass lol.

I always wanted to get a little fire hydrant thing for Andy too! But never could find one hahaha.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's your hydrant. Your dog can pee on it, then play with his toys.
It's a two in one ~ LOL

Oh, not sure about the benefits of pheromone, but it does address that issue in the FAQ's.

Dog Fire Hydrant - Canada - Saves Lawn Urine Burn


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow that is kind of expensive though! The pee post is only 10 bucks haha.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

SugarBob62 said:


> Wow that is kind of expensive though! The pee post is only 10 bucks haha.


Yep, I doubt I'd spend much on something to pee on ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------

